# Pheasant Setups



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

First, I wish you all a good hunting year!

I have a friend who is a hunter and he is willing to try slingshot hunting and I am willing to make a slingshot for him.

He is interested only in pheasant and rabbit hunting for the moment.

So, in your experience, what would be sufficient setups for these two purposes (if they are same just write it once):

A Your Pheasant Setup

B Your Rabbit Setup

When I say "Setup" I mean what width, taper (if any), stretch ratio and type and size of ammo; it would be good if you know the power of your draw also.

Please not that I have only TBG.

Thanks,

jazz


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i use the same setup for most of my hunting which includes both rabbit and pheasant,

i use thera band gold cut at 30mm at the fork tapered to about 24mm at the pouch cut to 220 mm long with 2 bands per side my draw is about 100 cm give or take a bit. i use 10mm lead or 12mm steel with these bands.

hope this helps.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Berkshire bred,

Thank you very much. It seems that this setup is very strong. Have you ever measured its power when fully stretched?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

For a dedicated pheasant rig I would use 25-20mm TBG with 16mm lead. Rabbits I use 20-15mm and 11mm lead.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Jim,

Thanks, now I have couple of alternatives more!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah its quite a tough set up but i shoot this with the thumb and fore finger support method so it is not so bad, it is also good for hunting because it has a lot of power, but in response no i have not actually measure the power output if i had to guess i wuold have said around 30 - 35 ft ibs of energy, just a rough guess.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Berkshire bred,

It is realy powerful setup, I guess that I would have problems stretching it even if I bring my legs in, but, this hunter I talk about is pretty strong man, I will measure his strength with the dynamometer and some rubber and will see if this or somewhat weaker setup might be good for him.

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

My draw lenght is 95-100cm.

For 12mm lead i cut 23cm long TBG bands, tapered from 20 to 15 mm double.

For 10mm lead i cut 22cm long, 25mm wide TBG bands single.

This work fine for me.

Cheers.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi grada974,

is there any particular reason you taper the bands for 12mm lead (25 to 15) and not the one for 10mm lead?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

jazz said:


> Hi grada974,
> 
> is there any particular reason you taper the bands for 12mm lead (25 to 15) and not the one for 10mm lead?
> 
> ...


Double 20/15mm is tapered for reducing draw weight, and 12mm lead is much heavy than 10mm lead, so it require more speed for straight trajectory. Earlier i use 25 to 20mm for 10mm lead and get shorter band life. I don't have chrony so i cant see speed difference, i only can see does lead fly staright or not. With 25 straight cut 10mm fly straight and i get longer band life so i am satisfied with that. I allways try different setups and find what is best for me.

Cheers.

trajectory

trajectory


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

hi grada974,

thanks!

jazz


----------

